# What to do about the look of my R33?!



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey,

I cannot decide what to do about the look of my 33!
I'm not totally in love with how it looks and want peoples opinions on it.















































Ignore the BBS wheels, put those photos up for angles of the care, this is how it is now:





























The carbon bonnet is a very nice bonnet, it has a couple of blemishes on it though. Feel like it would be a shame to paint it but not sure if im overly sold on the black against white look.

Carbon splitter i like.

Top secret skirts and spats . . . . .Again not overly sold on these. I have standard skirts so may go back to them.

Also umming and arring about changing the colour slightly. White is very common so was thinking along the lines of Audi nardo grey or something like that? Argh so difficult especially as i loved the look of my old GTR so much.
I don't want to spend a fortune on the bodywork so if a different respray works out too expensive then ill leave it. I want to keep the colour fairly similar to white so i don't have to worry about having door shuts and engine bay etc a completely different colour.

My last Gtr so you understand why i loved how it looked :bowdown1:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

skirts and spats look great. I'd ditch the bonnet and splitter (sorry), get some clear indicators on there and sort out that superlong Tailpipe and soot guard.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

If I paint the bonnet the splitter could look funny I do agree.
The exhaust is an r34 top secret titanium jobby that was modified to fit.
Never really looked at how much it stuck out. To be fair the heat and flames this thing kicks out was melting the stock bumper - hence the carbon bumper guard etc. The tip being further out probably is saving my bumper haha.

Clear indicators I'll be ordering end of the month.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Love the BBS wheels but I know you've sold them.

Personally not a fan of the whole carbon against paint look unless it's subtle.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

I did love the wheels but had them before and such a pain to keep clean.
Felt like something different.
I know what you mean and I feel the same, just seems a shame to paint the bonnet as it's a nice one.
Think it will be the way to go though. My main area of ?? was skirts tbh.


Like I think this looks really clean and smart


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

I too have been on the fence about side skirts. The Top Secrets stick out from the car too far for my taste and the round ends at both wheel wells look odd to me. I considered 400R sides but have not found a set at a reasonable enough price to ship over here, and I'm still not sold on the idea. I much prefer the Nissan rear spats over the TS.

The stock skirts are by far the cleanest look, I believe. 

I prefer the hood and lip matching the car color, but that's just me. 


I dig it, couple little tweaks here and there and I think it'll be perfect.

Cory


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Nail on the head for me with the rounded edges of the skirts etc!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The red one looked a lot better Chris. Your current one in my view is trying too hard.

Currently, I think my favourite looking BCNR33s are that of Aki's and of samgtr's (and Mook/Alex Creasey's BCNR33s).. And Afer's and Tinoush! LOL..

In short; go for your red 33GTR look and maybe add some 400R side skirts. Job done.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

shit, didn't realise they weren't 400r shirts, Get them!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I don't think that bonnet does your car any favours


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

IMHO its the skirts and spats that spoil it for me....


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Spats and side skirts are not ideal. A white bonnet would ease the Panda look.


----------



## dragerboy (May 15, 2003)

ROB_GTR said:


> IMHO its the skirts and spats that spoil it for me....


Agreed, also not a fan of carbon bonnets. Carbon front splitter looks too big. Ps your red one was lovely :bowdown1:


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Replicate the Red one with BBS wheels.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I think paint the bonnet, and add stock or 400r skirts and spats.

The wheel also look a bit weak, I would try some spacers and maybe go a bit lower.


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

G40tee said:


> I did love the wheels but had them before and such a pain to keep clean.
> Felt like something different.
> I know what you mean and I feel the same, just seems a shame to paint the bonnet as it's a nice one.
> Think it will be the way to go though. My main area of ?? was skirts tbh.
> ...


Surely the tyres will scrub on this car, especially if passengers are in the back?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Might have removed the lip inside the rear arches to gain clearance?


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

matt j said:


> Might have removed the lip inside the rear arches to gain clearance?


The tyre still looks like it would catch, tyre sticks out past the arch


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

OP, the skirts don't actually look too bad from the front view but when you see them from the back, along with the spats, it all starts to look wrong. Get rid and go for something a little more understated.


----------



## tailoredtattoo (Dec 13, 2014)

Stretch on the tyres might just keep it inside the arch


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I like your skirts compares to that clean OEM car. I think you need less "in your face" rear spats.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

The spats I'm definitely going to lose, is annoying with the skirts as sometimes I look at te car and it looks quite nice and muscular but other times I'm like no, just no. Ha.

The car sits a bit lower than it does in the photos that I've uploaded, it had just come of stands there, however I have contemplated lowering it a touch more. However my slope of a drive causes issues with the splitter.

Bonnet definitely being painted and spats going back to stock or nismo variants. Skirts undecided but people have recommended trust gracer or 400r ones. . . . 
My wheels are 18x10.5 et15 with 5mm spacers on atm, there is no way I can pump them out anymore. Need to slightly roll the rears as is.
The wheels looks better in person and when clean also.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

again, I hadn't niotcied the spats weren't Nismo. It's like it's nearly there but the bit just aren't right.

Here's mine with 400r skirt and nismo spats

Much cleaner IMHO.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

i think the nismo spats are what i will go for, are what i had on my red one. much more understated and suiting with the car.

the skirts are nice and look a lot flatter than the TS ones which i like.
i wish the standard skirts went a bit lower, i think without them the car looks a touch too high. (in general that is)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

G40tee said:


> , i think without them the car looks a touch too high. (in general that is)


Totally agree!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

I had both the topsecret spats and side skirts and got rid of both as they made the car look out of shape, went back to oem nice and simple and easy to lookafter ie no cracking fibreglass


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate how aftermarket spats fit, they always look badly fitted. 

I had mine blended into the bumper but cut so the bumper was still able to be removed


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm with Mook, his is the perfect combo IMO.

Last time I was looking I was too tight to pay full whack for genuine 400r skirts so ended up with these, which were ok but as you can see the fit line on the door wasn't great and they did stick out a might too far. This time around I'm being more picky when it comes to skirts!



















I also don't mind the early higher front lips, OE skirts and rear spats as a combo, it makes the car look lighter on its feet, albeit no so aggressive.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Alex C said:


> I'm with Mook, his is the perfect combo IMO.
> 
> Last time I was looking I was too tight to pay full whack for genuine 400r skirts so ended up with these, which were ok but as you can see the fit line on the door wasn't great and they did stick out a might too far. This time around I'm being more picky when it comes to skirts!
> 
> ...



Same as mine, although I couldn't live with the bad fitment and had them modified for a better fit


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm going to order some nismo/v spec spats but trial for my stand skirts to see how it looks as a package.

If I'm not happy I'll look out for some n400 ones.
They seem to be the best I've seen so far.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

G40tee said:


> I'm going to order some nismo/v spec spats but trial for my stand skirts to see how it looks as a package.
> 
> If I'm not happy I'll look out for some n400 ones.
> They seem to be the best I've seen so far.


try to get genuine rear spats as they are Plastic, not fibreglass.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Seem a little tricky to find the genuine ones

Not that I'm in a huge rush atm though. Syvecs first!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

G40tee said:


> Seem a little tricky to find the genuine ones
> 
> Not that I'm in a huge rush atm though. Syvecs first!


exactly, keep any eye on ebay and the traders and buy them when you get a chance


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Jun and Jun !!

I think your rear spats do look wrong at the minute, the Nismos pop up now and again (used)

Alternatively you could sell me your car ;-))


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

christ who would want a car that looks like that 
ok you can buy it, £25k


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Just don't mention the £150k number plate Chris  (Sorry Mel!)


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Ouch. Deep burn. Lol


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

They all look so similar in style. 
Personably I'm a fan of side skirts, some more so then others, they really can complement the cars overall body lines.

The rear spats have to be right though.

I have a Do Luck kit on mine and the rear bumper disgusts me.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Haha I'm over that... 1 day feeling sick 1 day pissed off and that was it. i had a flat I sold 5 years ago... Now worth £200k more .... Everything goes up


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Have to say Tinoush's R33 is beautiful and easily replicated since you have the Xenons

Hope you been well mate!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Any pics of it Faz?

Am all good ta, yourself?
Am getting myself firmly back in to the world of money pit GTR's haha


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

G40tee said:


> Any pics of it Faz?
> 
> Am all good ta, yourself?
> Am getting myself firmly back in to the world of money pit GTR's haha



Yeah good mate thanks

This is what I'd want mine to look like:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Yup I really like that. Not so keen on the winglets on the back of the carbon sills but the rest I like.

Bonnet looks smart.
I think the car looks good in grey.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

We had a set of carbon side steps for an Evo at the shop I used to try and visually lower the car a bit. Ended up adding the rear pieces later on under the rear spats.

I do think I'll buy 400R skirts when I'm able to source a set that can be shipped for a reasonable price.


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

I was uploading a couple pictures and figured I'd show the rear piece. It's a kit for an Evo 8/9 just slightly shortened on the rear piece. 

Not trying to hijack the thread, more to show a different option.

Cory


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks better with the matching spat bits I think.

Tidy car


----------



## ShopGTR (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you.

Cory


----------



## r32_nate (May 29, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

any closer to settling on what alterations you're making mate?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Yeah i think ive decided:

standard skirts
v spec/nismo rear spats
paint bonnet
leave splitter carbon
will lower a touch more if i can get away with it on my drive


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

G40tee said:


> Yeah i think ive decided:
> 
> standard skirts
> v spec/nismo rear spats
> ...


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Just spent monies this week on a syvecs, trigger kit and other toys so wont be happening soon.
Will collect bits and pieces as i go along and fit in when i can!

Need to convince my good mate who owns a bodyshop to do me a good deal on a respray.
He's a porsche fan and is annoyed at me for not buying a classic porsche so refuses to paint it atm haha :runaway:


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

G40tee said:


> Just spent monies this week on a syvecs, trigger kit and other toys so wont be happening soon.
> Will collect bits and pieces as i go along and fit in when i can!
> 
> Need to convince my good mate who owns a bodyshop to do me a good deal on a respray.
> He's a porsche fan and is annoyed at me for not buying a classic porsche so refuses to paint it atm haha :runaway:



Who is mapping your syvecs mate?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Ryan Griffiths (2bar tuning/Syvecs)


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Dan ep3 turbo said:


> Who is mapping your syvecs mate?


There is no question it has to be Ryan ftw


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes have to agree Ryan is a brilliant mapper one of the uks best I would say, romain mapped mine who works for syvecs and along side Ryan and allso done a brilliant job.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Some updates, 

Couldnt work out a date with Ryan unfortunately due to delays with my car and his busy schedule. Romain has come to the rescue and it goes in to mapping on Friday.

Meth ordered today and the car is in the bodyshop!
Put some loverly Dunlop Direzzas on the car, went for 285/30's so had to roll my arches. That was fun - NOT
Got A048's on the way also.

Have made a decision to sell on the carbon bonnet as it would be a shame to paint it i think. Because its so thin i can see it not looking smooth if painted and the finish is so nice that wouldn't be right to cover it!


Couple of progress pics:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Those tyres look like they mean business- real chunky


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

It's going to look stunning on them wheels are they te37 or copy's mate? I have rota grids on mine with 285 30 18 and with rolled arches I think I could easily get a 295 in there. The grip from 285 rsr is immense so yours will handle like its on rails. 

Romain will do a brilliant on it mate, who's rollers you using? 

Dan


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

They are copies. 18x10.5 et12
It should grip nicely I hope!!
Fingers crossed the r35 brakes fit under!

Using tdi Souths hub dyno. Dyno time is so exp lol

The bodyshop said the car is in v good condition. No accident damage, bit of rust on a rear wing but should be a straight forward job!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

G40tee said:


> Fingers crossed the r35 brakes fit under!


That will be interesting.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Lookig forward to the finished pics. I think with thats offset the brakes should fit fine. As thats the same offset i have. Tyres look menacing


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Apparently they fit on rota grids with et20 or less 18in and these are basically the same wheels.

So fingers crossed!


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

G40tee said:


> They are copies. 18x10.5 et12
> It should grip nicely I hope!!
> Fingers crossed the r35 brakes fit under!
> 
> ...



Yh they should fit mate, who did you use for brackets in the end? 

Yes I no tdi charge quite a bit a hour for the dyno specially considering it takes a hour on/off. What time you booked in for at tdi will you be going yourself?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Garage D are making them for me.
Julian used to do the brake conversions for red dot racing back in the day so has all the billet ally and machinery to do it 
Will have a few kits produced I imagine.

I've got the dyno for the whole day. Will be there from 8am onwards.
Having to trailer the car as its going to be in bits still.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Will you be mapping it with or without the filter on Chris?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Haha that old chestnut 
I'll probably use the velocity stack and put some decent gauze over it


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Interested to see if you get similar results to what we saw on the dyno.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

May do a pull with and without and see the differences if Romain has time. Be interesting to see


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

G40tee said:


> Garage D are making them for me.
> Julian used to do the brake conversions for red dot racing back in the day so has all the billet ally and machinery to do it
> Will have a few kits produced I imagine.
> 
> ...



I might pop up have a watch if you don't mind? That's if I get finish work early enough? 

Dan


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Last time I was there with Paul from Zenn, they didn't allow unassociated spectators for private mapping sessions Dan. Just a heads up, it could save you a wasted journey.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

oem bonnet in white, stock skirts, geunine rear spats or a 400r rear bumper. and maybe a series 3 front lip colour coded would transform your car!

Feel free to donate your headlights to me


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

I have stock skirts, oem rear spats and the bonnet is going stock and painted however the car is no longer going to be white


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

G40tee said:


> I have stock skirts, oem rear spats and the bonnet is going stock and painted however the car is no longer going to be white


hmm what colour did you decide to go for ?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

that would be telling  haha
All will be revealed in a couple of weeks


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

G40tee said:


> that would be telling  haha
> All will be revealed in a couple of weeks


Hmm I shall await the results on the FB group then opcorn:


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Well this was the outcome peeps


----------

